# Here there be Dragons



## Lez325 (Nov 28, 2021)

Well a Banded Demoiselle to be precise- shot late Summer this year

Sony a7Riv + Sony 90mm f2.8 macro lens with Godox 350 flash to try to balance the exposure







Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 28, 2021)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## slat (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 29, 2021)

slat said:


> Nice shot.


  Thank you slat- I do my best


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 29, 2021)

Lovely shot, love those little creatures.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 30, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Lovely shot, love those little creatures.


  Thank you Kirk- I find them fascinating to watch and of course Photograph 

Les


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice capture!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 4, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very nice capture!


  Thank you Jeff- nice of you to say 

Les


----------



## mhillard (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice shot.  I didn't know the TC would work with the 90mm. I assumed the posted compatibility list was all.


----------

